#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-30
<pleia2> I updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage with the 5% stuff, we didn't do much else worth noting in November I think, but please add to it if you have anything :)
<AlanBell> I will run the end of November stats
<AlanBell> last month end there were 622 members in total (just before hitting 5% with 2^5/5^4)
<AlanBell> huh, now there are 623 members, so over the full month new memberships exceeded expiries by one
<AlanBell> there were certainly 625 on the 3rd or whenever it was
<pleia2> yeah, I did see a few expirations, and the regional boards haven't been busy this month (americas didn't have any applicants at all show up)
<AlanBell> so that is 5.1% now (unless any women expired which I will find out when I put the names in the spreadsheet)
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> and yay :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-03
<pleia2> AlanBell: were you going to update http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage with specific numbers? I'll copy this over to the proper report tomorrow
<AlanBell> pleia2: done
<pleia2> AlanBell: thank you :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-29
<akgraner> http://sourceforge.net/blog/women-in-open-source-survey/
<akgraner> Thought this might be of interest
<maco> the in-person question is hard
<maco> there arent enough women at the in-person events to know!
<pleia2> akgraner: can you post it to the list as well?
<akgraner> yeppers
